

It's full of coins - scotty79
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=ca96dd60fdd9b6f9b2f2328422653aaf&topic=7500.0

======
sneak
Oh brother.

Edit, post-downvote: I am a relative "early adopter" of Bitcoin, having used
and audited and spoken on it ( <http://vimeo.com/27653912> ) for some time
now.

I think we all knew that something like this was inevitable, but the sheer
volume of idiocy and scale of nonsensical forks seems to be tending toward the
rather silly end of the spectrum.

So, to that end: "Oh brother."

~~~
vladd
Bitcoins weren't backed by real life assets, and since their scarcity wasn't
guaranteed by the code (which is open-source and modifiable as we see) but
rather by their marketing and brand name, they're now susceptible to reflect
any fluctuation that the Bitcoin term will have from a marketability
perspective, compared to other coin systems.

~~~
jwb119
Congratulations, you've also just described the U.S. dollar. Not backed by
real life assets and scarcity not guaranteed by the federal reserve.

~~~
ohashi
It's backed by the largest military on earth. That's not nothing.

~~~
sneak
You and I are using different definitions of the word "backed".

~~~
ohashi
See, that's where I disagree. If we look at the definition:

Give financial, material, or moral support to: "go up there and tell them—I'll
back you up".

I think the military falls under material support.

------
dublinclontarf
I like namecoin. It tries to solve the domain name ownership issue without a
central authority. The idea being that the FBI and ICE cant seize namecoin
domains without shutting down the network.

